
Why Big Tobacco and Big Vape love comparing nicotine to caffeine (2019) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/26/18513312/vape-tobacco-big-companies-nicotine-caffeine-comparison-drugs-chemicals
======
gwern
> But nicotine and caffeine aren’t chemically similar, not really. When I
> covered the health effects of nicotine last year, I asked Adam Leventhal,
> director of the USC Health, Emotion, and Addiction Laboratory, how the two
> drugs compared. “They’re apples and oranges,” he told me, citing a long list
> of distressing caffeine withdrawal symptoms like anxiety, depression,
> irritability, and hunger.

Oh whups. I made a typo there. Can you guess which word?

